
Crisis claims Icelandic cabinet - kirubakaran
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7851415.stm
======
dw0rm
Its strange why this article doesn't interfere with
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7720614.stm>

